# anyone interested in a deodexer and crt for .621?



## krweby (Jun 7, 2011)

I have created a deodexer and crt zip file for .621. I have to fined a place to upload it. Anyone interested?

Here you go. It has to be flashed with bootstrap it uses an old binary file.
flash at your own risk.

http://www.4shared.com/zip/dbwU917n/GB_621_DeodexerCRT.html?


----------



## DXJeep (Aug 17, 2011)

I used your zip and it worked perfectly.
I did have to use an older version of CWM (Droid 2 Bootstrap).
THANKS

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

